# DI resin vessels



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

The refillable DI resin vessels such as those from Daaqua or raceglaze - are the small ones (7 or 8L) of sufficient size to easily move about and store when not in use? (I.e. do you have to drain the water out etc first? - I presume so?)

Asking as I live in a block of flats. There is external hose supply, but obviously i can't leave the vessel permanently connected, so would have to store it when not in use. Considering as more cost effective than the aquagleam, but bigger to store obviously!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes they are pretty easy to move about (although I wouldn't want to carry mine up a couple of flights of stairs!)

11 litres is a good size to go for (mine is 11). I can run my Kranzle K7 off it if I want to.

The smaller vessels may mean a lower flow (and of course the resin will need changing more often).


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

Got mine (11.4L) here:

http://www.*****.co.uk/divessels.htm

I reckon it weighs about 20 KGS, so not easy to lug up stairs, but you could do it.

Could not be without it now.

A cheap tester is worth having too so you know when the resin needs replacing.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

The vessel are great I got mine off vyair.com 11.7 litre vessel bought it pre filled so all need to do later down line buy more resin , you can run it with pressure washer but not advised better off just connecting for final rinse and rinse with open end hose and leave to dry , no water spots  also if ordering off that website use LOYALTY5 get 5% off , and the weight isn't that bad if tip too 1 side kinda empty out the water make it lighter to carry upstairs not too heavy


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for the advice. I agree that the 11L would be ideal, however I do have to think about storage here. On vyair, they do do a 8L cylinder, which would probably be sufficient for my needs at the moment (I only have one car to wash), and wouldn't be too bad to store (if the 11 weighs 20kg, this prob weighs less). I have spotted a 5L on another site as well. I can always upgrade to a larger system when I eventually move somewhere with more space!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Our 7L vessels weighs about 5kg and is 50cm tall, so takes up very little space. 

You dont need to drain it when not in use, after all you've paid for it, but add a couple of kilos for the water left inside. 

Ours are pressure tested to 11 bar so you can use it with a PW with no loss of pressure.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought mine refurbished off eBay for £21 -best offer price.

Bought resin for it too off eBay and all for less than an Aqua Gleam.

http://bit.ly/1hP5UxJ

I'm a woman and I carry it so it's not that heavy!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

blueberry said:


> i bought mine refurbished off ebay for £21 -best offer price.
> 
> Bought resin for it too off ebay and all for less than an aqua gleam.
> 
> ...









:lol:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> The vessel are great I got mine off vyair.com 11.7 litre vessel bought it pre filled so all need to do later down line buy more resin , you can run it with pressure washer but not advised better off just connecting for final rinse and rinse with open end hose and leave to dry , no water spots  also if ordering off that website use LOYALTY5 get 5% off , and the weight isn't that bad if tip too 1 side kinda empty out the water make it lighter to carry upstairs not too heavy


I've just gone to the site and found:
http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=362

Much better price:thumb: thanks going to have to order one of these.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

TTS-Dave said:


> I've just gone to the site and found:
> http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=362
> 
> Much better price:thumb: thanks going to have to order one of these.


No problem buddy


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

My Vyair cylinder is reading around 12 ppm now, what is the average figure before a resin change? (Bearing in mind I live in a hard water area @ around 350 ppm out the tap)


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I bought mine refurbished off eBay for £21 -best offer price.
> 
> Bought resin for it too off eBay and all for less than an Aqua Gleam.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion about fleabay! I had a brief squint and 11 litre cylinder to be had for ~29! Which resin would you recommend? I presume I also have to factor in the cost of the connectors for standard hosepipes?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Once you start to get any reading, 10, 20 or 30, get rid of the old resin and replace - it will hit the high hundreds of ppm soon after, dumping all the retained minerals out onto your car


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

smk82 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion about fleabay! I had a brief squint and 11 litre cylinder to be had for ~29! Which resin would you recommend? I presume I also have to factor in the cost of the connectors for standard hosepipes?


MB115 is the best resin, you get the most litres of water per litre of resin out of it.
Thats what we sell and use.


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

ok thanks. 2 further questions - if you are storing the vessel between uses (rather than leaving it plugged in), do you have to drain the water out of it?
And where do you get the water meters from to check the hardness? Expensive?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Store indoors we'll i do don't need to empty it 
Meter I got off vyair about 17 quid


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

New acquisition finally here..

11L resin vessel + resin + water meter from vyair







[/URL][/IMG]

Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## clubman (May 18, 2011)

Also received a 11L DI vessel & resin from Vyair this week. Gotta say excellent service. My tap water down from 256ppm to 0. :lol:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

clubman said:


> Also received a 11L DI vessel & resin from Vyair this week. Gotta say excellent service. My tap water down from 256ppm to 0. :lol:


And use it wisely :detailer:


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

is it possible to runa pressure washer off one of these


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

hardtail said:


> is it possible to runa pressure washer off one of these


In answer to your question,
You cannot run one off of these!
But you can run a pressure washer through one.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

You can but not as effective as just using a open ended hose


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to buy some new resin. I've got an 11 Litre cylinder, 25 kgs would fill it twice or more but I read somwhere that a year or more shelf life once opened isn't good? 
One fill would last me a year so don't want to end up with the other half being useless.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rundie said:


> Need to buy some new resin. I've got an 11 Litre cylinder, 25 kgs would fill it twice or more but I read somwhere that a year or more shelf life once opened isn't good?
> One fill would last me a year so don't want to end up with the other half being useless.


I would've thought that if you seal the bag with tape/or bucket with sealed lid and store in a dry place, it should be OK.

But........
How about buying two 5ltr bags from Corwoods, not sure what p&p is though.
The brand Tulsion MB115 is the best quality resin too :thumb:.....

http://corwoodswindowcleaning.co.uk...cation-resins/Tulsion Mb 115 Resin 5Litre bag


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Rundie said:


> Need to buy some new resin. I've got an 11 Litre cylinder, 25 kgs would fill it twice or more but I read somwhere that a year or more shelf life once opened isn't good?
> One fill would last me a year so don't want to end up with the other half being useless.


I would go halfers mate but you would need to post to Glasgow


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

£8.50 p&p , not sure if that is good.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Rundie said:


> £8.50 p&p , not sure if that is good.


As what for you to post 12.5 litres of resin to me it's 8.50


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Rundie said:


> Need to buy some new resin. I've got an 11 Litre cylinder, 25 kgs would fill it twice or more but I read somwhere that a year or more shelf life once opened isn't good?
> One fill would last me a year so don't want to end up with the other half being useless.


TBH, just keep it sealed and it will be fine.
The bags it comes in and not air tight in the first place.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Clean ocd said:


> As what for you to post 12.5 litres of resin to me it's 8.50


No, £8.50 for x2 5 litre bags to me.
TBH I might go with the 25kgs if it keeps OK.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Rundie said:


> Need to buy some new resin. I've got an 11 Litre cylinder, 25 kgs would fill it twice or more but I read somwhere that a year or more shelf life once opened isn't good?
> One fill would last me a year so don't want to end up with the other half being useless.





Clean ocd said:


> I would go halfers mate but you would need to post to Glasgow


You are better off buying a bag each, all the links that are do free delivery, so works out cost effective.

"this is not a sales pitch" Just a fact.

I run a small water treatment company, i have looked into doing you all a favour on here and trying to see if i can source vessels and the resin at some good prices! BUT the margins are so small and tight. Unless you buy thousands, and several pallets at a time. (we do sell DI filters)
So to pick up a 25l bag for £60 +vat with free del is good going.


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Do these run fine supplied from a water tank or do they need mains pressure?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

You need to run it off the mains or if you want to run it off a tank you will need a pump.


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks mate. What is the pump i would need?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Any water pump that would give you the flow and pressure required.

A modified water butt pump, or a central heatiing pump should suffice.

You want something that will output around 5 to 10 litres per minute with a delivery pressure of at least 1bar (10m head).


----------



## DurhamLad1973 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm going to treat myself to one of these, will solve the problem of my drying towels leaving fluff on the car. :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DurhamLad1973 said:


> I'm going to treat myself to one of these, will solve the problem of my drying towels leaving fluff on the car. :thumb:


You won't regret it! - They don't come up in the sales section very often, and that should tell you something


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Any water pump that would give you the flow and pressure required.
> 
> A modified water butt pump, or a central heatiing pump should suffice.
> 
> You want something that will output around 5 to 10 litres per minute with a delivery pressure of at least 1bar (10m head).


Would I just be able to use my Kranzle K7 to draw the water through with the vessell inline?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

AaronMc said:


> Would I just be able to use my Kranzle K7 to draw the water through with the vessell inline?


No for vessel won't work properly due to flow rate


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I fill 30l containers with water from the vessel and then run a k7 with it. (Simply cut a hole and put a gardena connector on it and so i can use it with the k7 without a pump

It works very good


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Very good idea! Might have to do that myself! How have you managed to put a connector into the container though?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys is it worth getting this one 15.4 ltr??

http://www.*****.co.uk/images/hoverimg/black11vessel.jpg


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

chillly said:


> Guys is it worth getting this one 15.4 ltr??
> 
> http://www.*****.co.uk/images/hoverimg/black11vessel.jpg


Nothing wrong with a larger one - it will last longer between refills but will cost more.

The 11 litre vessels are perfectly adequate and the minor plus point is you can get two fills from a 25l resin bag. (i know in the long run it evens out, but since an 11 litre vessel takes approx 10 litrss of resin, the maths work out a bit better in the short run)

The larger one will also be heavier to lug about


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

fatdazza said:


> Nothing wrong with a larger one - it will last longer between refills but will cost more.
> 
> The 11 litre vessels are perfectly adequate and the minor plus point is you can get two fills from a 25l resin bag. (i know in the long run it evens out, but since an 11 litre vessel takes approx 10 litrss of resin, the maths work out a bit better in the short run)
> 
> The larger one will also be heavier to lug about


Thats a good point mate:thumb: but in the long run?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

chillly said:


> Thats a good point mate:thumb: but in the long run?


In the long run it will make no difference as the resin use should be equal.

my point was:

If you buy an 11 litres vessel and 25 litres of resin:

Out of this bag you will get two refills (2 x 10 litres) with 5 litres left
For the third refil you buy another 25 litre bag and added to the 5 litres from the first bag, you will get 3 refills

If you buy a 15 litre vessel and a 25 litres of resin:

You will get one refill and be left with 10 litres of resin. For the next refill you will need to buy another 25 litre bag. It just means you have to shell out the cash earlier and are left holding "stock" of resin for longer.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there a rough calculation / guide as to how many litres of water can pass through a vessel before needing to change the resin?

I know it depends on the hardness etc of the water but I would just like to get an idea of the usage you could expect, all things being equal...


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been running an 11L cylinder for a year with cheapish resin, rinsing several cars every few weeks and mine has just started to rise in PPM. I've just got myself 25 Litres of some of the top knotch resin to swap out the contents.
BTW, I'm South East and our water is very hard out of the tap.


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect a slightly old thread - but one point I haven't found covered here (or in some of the other threads I've searched on here - Yes I have looked before asking!) is

*How do people dispose of the used resin?*

I ask because I remember reading somewhere that it requires specialist disposal and if it does I want to make sure I do this correctly!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Interesting point mate, I haven't got to the point of disposing of any resin yet so will be good to know about this.:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

In the bin.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup....in the bin......I'm also a WFP window cleaner using pure water, and that's where I and all the window cleaners I know put their resin when it becomes spent.


----------

